# Liquid Filling Machines



## Cosmoman (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone purchased a liquid filling machine ?   What is best type for lotions ?

I was looking at the ones on ebay with manual operation for about $300


----------



## pmqmama (Nov 2, 2013)

Extra large ziploc freezer bags.  I looked at the filling machine they have at Aquatech, but I'll stay with my ziploc bags. No fuss, no muss - fill bottles and toss. 

Saves me time for more soap! lol


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lindy (Nov 2, 2013)

I have that filling machine and I love it!


----------



## Cosmoman (Nov 4, 2013)

Thats great   
Whats the thickest liquid you have used the machine for ?   It relies on gravity and I was concerned something like shower gel might get clogged in the machine


----------



## Lindy (Nov 4, 2013)

Actually the design is ingenius, I have put shower gel through and it is fine.  It has a plunger type apparatus that draws the liquid into the machine to be dispensed.  The only downside is that you do lose about 2 or 3 ounces of product.


----------



## Cosmoman (Feb 8, 2014)

*Filling Machine*

I have had the Model  A03 Filling machine for months.  It works great and fill fill extremely thick creams .    I am now looking for spare parts for the machine since it is made in China kinda difficult.

If anyone knows where I can get parts , would appreciate a heads up

Cosmoman


----------



## Mellifera (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope you don't mind if I revive this thread. I'm looking for a filling machine, too, one that can fill tins with whipped body butter. I worry that gravity feeds will lead to cavities in the hopper, but some of these seems to work for pastes, or even peanut butter... and shouldn't that be even harder?

Needless to say, I have other products that it would be used for, but the body butter is my most popular, and I want to be able to fill those neatly and accurately at a much higher rate than I do now.

I was looking at both manual and automatic, like those from Accutek ($$$$). I'm willing to spend the money, but I need it to do the job! 

Thanks in advance for any stories or experience!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2014)

Why not send an inquiry to the retailer and ask them how thick a substance it will work with.  Tell them what you are making and what the consistency is like so they can say yay or nay.


----------



## Mellifera (Mar 27, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Why not send an inquiry to the retailer and ask them how thick a substance it will work with.  Tell them what you are making and what the consistency is like so they can say yay or nay.



I did. In fact, I had a long email back-and-forth. Ideally, they would like me to send them a bucket of the product to test to make sure it will work. But I can't see how to do that: we all know a bucket of whipped body balm is not going to ship to Florida and arrive as a bucket of whipped body balm. 

They think it will work, but for the price, I'd really like to be sure. Yes, I have other products I can use the filler with that I KNOW will work, but this is the one I really, really need the filler for.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 28, 2014)

I can tell you I just filled 50 bottles of shampoo and it only took me 20 minutes.  Of course clean-up will take an additional 10 minutes but I can live with that.


----------



## Mellifera (Mar 29, 2014)

Lindy said:


> I can tell you I just filled 50 bottles of shampoo and it only took me 20 minutes.  Of course clean-up will take an additional 10 minutes but I can live with that.



Does it calibrate the amount for you, so that you can fill the same amount each time without checking?

Shampoo is pretty thick, but not as thick as a whipped butter. I'm hoping someone has used a filler for a whipped product... but I keep thinking that if it works for peanut butter, for instance, it would certainly work for a whipped butter, right?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2014)

It calibrates up to 2 ounces.  By calibrates I mean that there is a bolt by the dispensing tube that is either raised or lowered to dispense the amount you need.  I would think that whipped butter would be okay depending on just how thick it is.


----------



## Mellifera (Mar 29, 2014)

Lindy said:


> It calibrates up to 2 ounces.  By calibrates I mean that there is a bolt by the dispensing tube that is either raised or lowered to dispense the amount you need.  I would think that whipped butter would be okay depending on just how thick it is.



So if you want to dispense 8 ounces, you pull the handle 4 times?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2014)

You would....


----------



## Mellifera (Mar 31, 2014)

So not great for filling gallons of liquid soap. :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Apr 1, 2014)

I think it would be.... LOL


----------



## Cosmoman (Apr 7, 2014)

*Filling Machine*



Cosmoman said:


> Thats great
> Whats the thickest liquid you have used the machine for ?   It relies on gravity and I was concerned something like shower gel might get clogged in the machine



You don't have to worry the machine creates a suction and will handle thick body butter  -  will pump consistency of jam 

keep in mind that you have to take apart the mechanism and clean well after each use,  so you need to have a run of 20 bottles or more to make it worth the trouble.

Its nice because you have a tube about 4 inches long so you can fill from the bottom of container and helps avoid air pockets.   You can also fill tubes

Buy it on Ebay because its the lowest price.   

I highly recommend the machine.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 7, 2014)

Once you learn how to clean this machine it is fairly easy to clean.  It takes about 15 minutes to do it.  I am currently doing 20 bottles at a time (15 different sets) and 20 jars at a time (5 different sets) and it really is efficient.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Apr 5, 2016)

I can't find the referred to machine. Does it have a brand name? I like the design of the Handy Filler, but cannot get behind the $500 price tag. Plus you have to crank that handle twice and from the videos it doesn't seem that much faster than a squeeze bottle.


----------

